# Hydraulic Press Manufacturers



## perfectmachine (Nov 19, 2010)

FOUR PILLAR PRESS

Precision machined with hard crome tierods, moving frame precisely aligned. Gun metal bush fitted with wipers for easy sliding.


----------

